# maple with dead top



## ClimbMIT (Sep 11, 2011)

My neighbor has a red maple tree with a dead top she would like to keep if possible. I know topping is usually a no no! I was wondering if I was to remove the dead if it would help it? The rest of the tree looks healthy. The tree is about 40' to 45' and the dead section is about 15' Any suggestions?


----------



## Jace (Sep 12, 2011)

Dead should be removed, however, the reason for the dieback should be found out in order to address the problem. It(dieback) oftentimes reflects an issue with the root area. If there hasn't been any somewhat recent changes in the root area like digging/construction work or heavy equipment compaction, lack of needed water, I would consider a soil analysis and add any lacking nutrients.
$.02


----------



## ClimbMIT (Sep 12, 2011)

*Red maple dead top*



Jace said:


> Dead should be removed, however, the reason for the dieback should be found out in order to address the problem. It(dieback) oftentimes reflects an issue with the root area. If there hasn't been any somewhat recent changes in the root area like digging/construction work or heavy equipment compaction, lack of needed water, I would consider a soil analysis and add any lacking nutrients.
> $.02


 
Thanks Jace, I will reccomend that to her. Heavy equipment could definetely be an issue. Also we have had summer flooding, droughts, summer flooding, and now going through another dry spell. The tree is located near a drainage canal which is dug into about once a year. So the machinery could be compacting the root structure. I would like to try and save it for her but give her the options. Thanks qgain for your help!


----------

